

Business Lessons from the Ancient World - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Entrepreneurial-Columnists/Business-lessons-from-the-ancient-world%E2%80%A8/1003

======
michael_dorfman
Platitudes + anecdotes = content! Rinse, lather, repeat!

